# Timothy Lake from PDX



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Getting there via 26 bores me to death. Is is possible to get through the washout on 57 (from 224) wearing road shoes and carrying the bike? Going the long way on 224/46/etc. is a bit much solo.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*with the current dry conditions..*



terzo rene said:


> Getting there via 26 bores me to death. Is is possible to get through the washout on 57 (from 224) wearing road shoes and carrying the bike? Going the long way on 224/46/etc. is a bit much solo.



go for it! it was washed out about two winters ago for an organized group ride I did and people still got through somehow...crazies..


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks! I had looked at the washout a few times and it looked pretty sketchy but if others have made it I will give it a shot.

After doing 285km the long way last weekend (solo as always) I am ready for a shorter route because otherwise I will wind up doing it again. When I got home I was thinking if I ever talked about doing that again someone should shoot me, but two days later I was already thinking about what I would do differently next time.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

*Update*

Lo and behold ROAD CONSTRUCTION!! After 3 years they are finally fixing the washout. Couldn't get through because of the contruction activity but on 7/30 the area was filled and fairly well graded so another week or two and it should be ready to roll.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

NEW UPDATE - After several years 57 is now open to traffic again. Still some gravel on the new bridge but if you are going to Timothy Lake from the 224 side on 57 you're going to have to ride dirt/gravel for a number of miles anyway.

It was very fun fishtailing around on the gravel last weekend with my road bike, and traffic from that side is still very minimal.


----------

